
Is “Pineapple Cake” Too Cheezy for a Google Android Name? - nimbosa
http://pocketnow.com/2018/01/24/google-i-o-2018-teasers-possible-android-pineapple-cake
======
nimbosa
or will it turn our world "upside-down"? ;)

